# Kinamu Reporter Not Working on SugarCRM 6.3.0



## santhuontech (Jan 18, 2012)

Sir/Madam,
I have recently installed sugarcrm 6.3.0 version on my system.,Then installed KINAMU REPORTER module on my sugarcrm through the module loader.Now its not working ...,But i can find the two links 'Create New Report' and 'List Reports' only .on clicking those links nothing displays...,I couldnt find the projblem...

Also i found some folders and files which are having the apache ownership...,especially related to the installed reporter module...,So i couldnt access those files and folders...

ie; all folders and files in 
/var/www/html/project/custom/...
/var/www/html/project/modules/KReports/...
/var/www/html/project/cache/modules/KReports/...


Please anyone help me...Pls....


----------



## CMSseoGUY (Jan 19, 2012)

I also experience something similar to what you're talking about.

However, I can create / see reports and do some different things but I can not export PDF, create Charts, etc. I can export to CSV. And there are some additional features which are also not possible as it really should be when you look at earlier versions.

It would be nice if there was an update so you could use it for SugarCRM version 6.3


----------

